
CenturyLink Transforms, Rebrands as Lumen - colde
https://news.lumen.com/2020-09-14-CenturyLink-Transforms-Rebrands-as-Lumen-R
======
onecommentman
Theodore Vail’s vision that became realized through AT&T - “universal
telephone service throughout the USA”. Job done.

Mountain Bell/USWest/Qwest/CenturyLink/Lumen vision -

“Forward Looking Statements

Except for historical and factual information, the matters set forth in this
release identified by words such as "believe," "plans," "will" and similar
expressions are forward-looking statements as defined by the federal
securities laws, and are subject to the "safe harbor" protections thereunder.
These forward-looking statements are not guarantees of future results and are
based on current expectations only, are inherently speculative, and are
subject to a number of assumptions, risks and uncertainties, many of which are
beyond our control. Actual events and results may differ materially from those
anticipated, estimated, projected or implied by us in those statements if one
or more of these risks or uncertainties materialize, or if underlying
assumptions prove incorrect. Factors that could affect actual results include
but are not limited to: uncertainties due to events outside of our control
regarding the impact of COVID-19 health and economic disruptions; the effects
of competition from a wide variety of competitive providers; our ability to
attain our key operating imperatives, including simplifying and consolidating
our network, simplifying and automating our service support systems and
strengthening our relationships with customers; our ability to safeguard our
network; possible changes in the demand for our products and services; our
ability to implement our operating plans and corporate strategies; our ability
to effectively retain and hire key personnel; our ability to meet the terms
and conditions of our debt obligations and covenants; our ability to maintain
favorable relations with our key business partners, suppliers, vendors,
landlords and financial institutions; our ability to obtain approvals to
implement our above-referenced name change; and other risks set forth or
referenced in our filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission
(the "SEC"). For all the reasons set forth above and in our SEC filings, you
are cautioned not to unduly rely upon our forward-looking statements, which
speak only as of the date made. We undertake no obligation to publicly update
or revise any forward-looking statements for any reason, whether as a result
of new information, future events or developments, changed circumstances, or
otherwise. Furthermore, any information about our intentions contained in any
of our forward-looking statements reflects our intentions as of the date of
such forward-looking statement, and is based upon, among other things,
existing regulatory, technological, industry, competitive, economic and market
conditions, and our assumptions as of such date. We may change our intentions,
strategies or plans without notice at any time and for any reason."

